

Leave IE6 Alone - kajarkase
http://www.edicy.com/blog/leave-ie6-alone

======
pkulak
I decided not to support IE6 on a new project, but not because of some self-
righteous desire to tell people what browser they should use. It's just a
feature that I'm not implementing.I don't have an iPhone app in the works
either, but it's not because I hate Apple. I'm prepared to lose some fraction
of people who can't/won't use a better browser. It's just not worth the
initial effort and continued maintenance. Especially considering that that
fraction will only be getting smaller.

------
lucumo
_> It may be a surprise but we have most issues with Opera (Don't worry, I
have spoken to both Opera users and they said it's fine for them to use
Firefox sometimes:)._

You can't have your cake and eat it too. So really, it's completely immature
to say that and then go on to say:

 _> It's not our job to tell the customers which browser to use_

That only applies when it's IE6? At least Opera has a steady market share,
whereas IE6 is losing it at a rapid pace.

~~~
fatdog789
IE6 still has more market share than Opera, Safari, Chrome, and Conqueror
combined...as measured amongst the population most likely to use alternative
browsers. <http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

------
run4yourlives
An extremely valid, if unpopular point.

